# New to OGF



## Campohio (Dec 12, 2020)

I’m a Bass hole who likes to hang out in tree stands and dream about engulfing large amounts of Morels and deep fried Bluegill. I love to rock out with my Glock out and surf fish for Red Drum.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Campohio said:


> I’m a Bass hole who likes to hang out in tree stands and dream about engulfing large amounts of Morels and deep fried Bluegill. I love to rock out with my Glock out and surf fish for Red Drum.


Hi


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome to OGF


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Campohio. 

No offense and I think you’ll get this inside joke after a bit but I think you and Brad are going to be good buddies🤔

What part of the state are you in?


----------



## Campohio (Dec 12, 2020)

Lewzer said:


> Welcome Campohio.
> 
> No offense and I think you’ll get this inside joke after a bit but I think you and Brad are going to be good buddies🤔
> 
> What part of the state are you in?


North East ( Wadsworth/Akron) spent a lot of quality time running around Wayne National Forest with some real good people.CFIden .powderifinger from “live rust “is the best version !!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Howdy neighbor. Barberton here.


----------



## Campohio (Dec 12, 2020)

dcool said:


> Welcome to OGF


Thanks


----------



## Campohio (Dec 12, 2020)

Lewzer said:


> Howdy neighbor. Barberton here.


Living in a great area Portage Lakes, Tusk river,Silvercreek.. Nimisila. Will see you around neighbor!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to the insanity!
Don't get up north often but may see ya stompin around WN a bit.
I'll recognize ya if'n you have your glock on ya. 
You and ezbite are the only two that come down this way with Glocks.
You'll get that 'attempt' at humor if'n ya read the glock threads in the Guns and Ammo forum.


----------



## Campohio (Dec 12, 2020)

fastwater said:


> Welcome to the insanity!
> Don't get up north often but may see ya stompin around WN a bit.
> I'll recognize ya if'n you have your glock on ya.
> You and ezbite are the only two that come down this way with Glocks.
> You'll get that 'attempt' at humor if'n ya read the glock threads in the Guns and Ammo forum.


Thanks, been nothing but good folks so far. Will have to check out the G&A forums. Usually I’m found in the Nelsonville, Logan to New Straightsville triangle.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Campohio said:


> I’m a Bass hole who likes to hang out in tree stands and dream about engulfing large amounts of Morels and deep fried Bluegill. I love to rock out with my Glock out and surf fish for Red Drum.


Welcome to OGF you Bass Hole! I finely got you to join. Something Campohio didn't mention is he is a Toyota geek also. He and EZbite should get along great.


----------



## Campohio (Dec 12, 2020)

CFIden said:


> Welcome to OGF you Bass Hole! I finely got you to join. Something Campohio didn't mention is he is a Toyota geek also. He and EZbite should get along great.


Thanks Bro!!! Now I’m gonna be made fun of for having a Toyota and a Glock!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a Toyota. Will outlast any of the big 3 POS trucks. 
Here’s mine.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Now you got me wondering if you’re my Toyota mechanic. He lives in Wadsworth. He’s a Toyota geek too.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Just bought a Tundra myself


----------



## Campohio (Dec 12, 2020)

Lewzer said:


> Now you got me wondering if you’re my Toyota mechanic. He lives in Wadsworth. He’s a Toyota geek too.


That’s a nice truck!! No , I’m not a mechanic.mine is a 08 Tundra it’s not even broke in yet , only 150k miles.










Karl Wolf said:


> Just bought a Tundra myself


Good choice!!


Lewzer said:


> Now you got me wondering if you’re my Toyota mechanic. He lives in Wadsworth. He’s a Toyota geek too.


----------



## slimefishing (May 6, 2015)

They are tough trucks


----------

